# Ruger 10/22 Charger Pistol



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Not a big fan of the Ruger 10/22 over the years. Did not like magazine release and its accuracy was so-so. Their reliability was second to none. So with all the upgrades available it has become one of the most popular 22's ever made.

I had owned several over the years but sold most of them. Their trigger performance left a lot to be desired.

Few weeks back ran into the Charger model which is essentially a 10/22 with a 10 inch barrel. It had 3 magazines 2 15 and 1 25. This thing is no beauty queen for sure. What it is though is pure FUN to shoot. To improve its accuracy I dropped in a BX trigger group. Exchanged the magazine release to an extended one. Factory trigger pull will be 6-7 pounds for legal issues. The BX trigger group takes this down to 2.5 lb and is a lot smoother over all.

My particular Charger has ammo preferences. One it shoots rather well is the Federal range pack of 800 rounds. After these modifications, it grouped at 7/8 inch to 1 inch at 50 yds. It will not challenge my Contender 22 for accuracy and small group sizes for sure. But I have been having a ball shooting the gongs , water bottles and anything else I think would make a nice reactive target. 

I did end up putting a 2 x 7 Vortex handgun scope on it. Tried a 3x 9 rifle scope at first since 22 recoil is so mild. But the pistol scope just feels more natural to me. 

Will post pic of my UGLY DUCKLING later.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Pic as promised.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i like it!! and i bet its still lighter than a 1911


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I got one a few years back and never taken it out. You kind of inspired me to do something with mine


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve had a couple that I took on trade. Both had scopes, I just ran a few mags through to make sure they functioned ok before dealing them off. I list Chargers under Taint. Taint a rifle & Taint a pistol. As far as 10/22 go, there was a time they didn’t need much other than trigger job. The older 10/22 with cast trigger housing could get a very decent trigger pull just by putting in a Volquartsen Target hammer kit. At some point when they started mass producing the hardwood stock model for the big box stores the barrels when down hill. I would guess they dropped some operations to cut cost.


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

I love my Ruger Charger pistols I put them in a chassis system they shoot great they’re fun to shoot suppressed if you shorten the barrel to 4 1/2 inches it’ll still work, the boat with subsonic ammo and be quiet


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Taking mine to Gun Show in Brookfield tomorrow. Started experimenting with a Ruger Mark IV 22/45 Lite. Doing complete makeover on the 22/45. Shot pretty good at 75 yards. But factory trigger pull is off the chart of my trigger pull gauge. So sent away for Tandemkross parts and Volquarsen also. So going to sell the Charger to finance the money pit 22/45.

The Charger trigger upgrade was so simple in comparison to the 22/45.


----------

